# Basic Wire Frame Mod



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

I’ve seen something similar done with a Daisy F16 so I thought I’d try it out on my Marksman Classic wire frame. Took off the ugly (in my opinion) plastic grip, paracorded it up, attached those rubber O rings from Snipersling, took off the rubber tubing covers on the fork ends, and installed flat bands. I might need to do a little sanding to round off the flat edge (it’s not exactly sharp but pulls on the bands at a totally flat angle of metal which may wear them down, right?), but it hasn’t been a problem so far after 100 or so shots.

Really liking the clean and simple look of the O rings for attaching flat bands on this thing.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sweet! Gotta stripped down Laserhawk upstairs just waiting. You can take the tubes cut em down and use them on the forks themselves for comfort. Kinda like this ...


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Sweet! Gotta stripped down Laserhawk upstairs just waiting. You can take the tubes cut em down and use them on the forks themselves for comfort. Kinda like this ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Nosferatu said:


> I’ve seen something similar done with a Daisy F16 so I thought I’d try it out on my Marksman Classic wire frame. Took off the ugly (in my opinion) plastic grip, paracorded it up, attached those rubber O rings from Snipersling, took off the rubber tubing covers on the fork ends, and installed flat bands. I might need to do a little sanding to round off the flat edge (it’s not exactly sharp but pulls on the bands at a totally flat angle of metal which may wear them down, right?), but it hasn’t been a problem so far after 100 or so shots.
> 
> Really liking the clean and simple look of the O rings for attaching flat bands on this thing.
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

hoggy said:


> SWEET


Thanks! Takes a sling I never use anymore and turns it into something new and more interesting. And the price was right… 😆


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nosferatu said:


> I’ve seen something similar done with a Daisy F16 so I thought I’d try it out on my Marksman Classic wire frame. Took off the ugly (in my opinion) plastic grip, paracorded it up, attached those rubber O rings from Snipersling, took off the rubber tubing covers on the fork ends, and installed flat bands. I might need to do a little sanding to round off the flat edge (it’s not exactly sharp but pulls on the bands at a totally flat angle of metal which may wear them down, right?), but it hasn’t been a problem so far after 100 or so shots.
> 
> Really liking the clean and simple look of the O rings for attaching flat bands on this thing.
> 
> ...


IMO . Keep the rubber tubing covers in place . It will look better and afford protection .


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice sling. Will no doubt perform well!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

love me some f16 mods


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Mod time again LOL


----------

